# Welcher zugang



## Florianrau (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Ich werde mich in kürze 10 Monate in Stuttgart in einem Kolpinghaus einquartieren 
wegen einer schulichen weiterbildung. Ich beziehe da ein zimmer. Die chanchen dass ich einen telefonanschluss im Zimmer habe stehen 50/50.
Hier nun meine Frage wie gehe ich am kostengünstigsten ins netz 
selbst wenn ich keien Anschluss habe zB. UMTS oder so was ich hoffe Ihr habt ein paar vorschläge für mich 

MFG Florian


----------



## Radhad (22. Juli 2005)

Ohne Telefonanschluss bleiben dir nur noch Hotspots oder I-Net Café, da sürfen per UMTS viel zu teuer ist! Sinnig wäre es vorher zu Fragen, ob du ein Zimmer mit Telefonanschluss bekommst oder nicht!


Gruß Radhad


----------

